# What was Gas and Air like for you in labour?



## Katielouisa

So Ivy arrived on Monday night at 20.56 weighing 7pounds3 I was in labour since Friday but failed to dialate until the monday... because she was back to back it taken ages...

Anyway some how I managed to do it on Gas and Air on it is own when I was told to get an epidural by the dr's at 4cm as no pain relief is going to touch it.... 


I was completley out of it on the gas and air... I felt amazing lol...

Heres some of the cringe worthy things I slurred:

Mw was doing an internal ' YOU THINK I THINK YOUR NOT FUCKING FINGERING ME DON'T YOU!?'

To OH 'I'm as sea horse' 'I sound like a fucking sea horse'

When contracting and you start making noises without wanting to ' I sound like one of them off one born every min. If I could hear myself right now I would punch myself in the face'

finding out I got to 8 1/2 cm without the epi or any more pain meds ' WOW FUCK THE EPIDURAL THATS FUCKING AMAZING'
:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::blush::blush::blush::blush::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Blah11

lol it was just a distraction for me and made me feel a little drunk with numb lips but it wasnt great for me. i didnt use it with roman.


p.s. congrats!


----------



## Blah11

& i dunno why doctors have no faith in women with a back to back baby. both mine were and i had no issues, infact romans birth was very quick. well done to you and fingers up to them.


----------



## Katielouisa

Ahh for me it was amazing! Litreally never felt so good in my life I hugged my pillow at the start and just dribbled I was such a wreak...

I remember that tingling feeling in my lips as well and the side of my face!


----------



## kerrie24

It made me a bit mad (more so than usual at least!),I told oh to go home and feed the cats and with Owen I was screaming "im dying,Im dying!":haha:

Made my mouth all dry too.

Congrats by the way x


----------



## Katielouisa

Blah11 said:


> & i dunno why doctors have no faith in women with a back to back baby. both mine were and i had no issues, infact romans birth was very quick. well done to you and fingers up to them.

Yeah it disappointed me a bit because I really wanted a normal delivery what I did end up getting all though I was high as a kite!... 

I practically was in hospital since 1cm cos the contractions was so strong/bad. And they was like ' there is nothing pain relief wise we can give you, the only thing that will work is an epidural'....

Once I hit that 4cm though it only took 4 hours to get fully dilated and get her out...


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Well done you! and congrats!!

I had a back to back labour without any meds (37 hour labour :shock:), I used gas and air for the examinations and other than that was just in water. I had a video of myself about to be examined sucking on the gas and air and then stopping and saying 'Oh my god, I'm really high' pause for a minute ' NO I'm really really high, someone help me'!!! haha


----------



## Maman

when the epi wore thin during my cesarean with tyler i had gas and air. it was flippin fantastic. i shouted out 'its like being stoned... not that ive ever been stoned of course, id never do drugs doctor'

pmsl idiot.


----------



## Maman

ooh and congratulations!!! x


----------



## emyandpotato

I hated it! I only had it while I was pushing and didn't know what I was doing. I feel completely out of it and didn't understand why and didn't hear what the midwives were saying. It didn't really help me with the pain I don't think. 

Congratulations :) She's adorable :flow:


----------



## charlotte-xo

Congrats she's a beauty!! All I had was gas and air and pethediene, the gas and air was alright I suppose I was eating a galaxy bar so all of the saliva was chocolatey down the tube bit lol but it jut made me feel a little bit drunk but when the pethediene kicked in now that was amazing I was so relieved lol

Xx


----------



## neadyda

It made me feel very tipsy!

I remember I was on a ward as they didn't have a delivery room ready, and my mum and OH weren't allowed in. So I was texting them how drunk I was and how much I loved them and also I was singing along to the grease soundtrack on my iPod and texting OH 'I'm hopelessly devoted to youuuu' x


----------



## neadyda

Oh and congratulations! She is a beauty x


----------



## Katielouisa

Aha thanks everyone! It makes me laugh OH thinks im crazy because I randomly giggle at stuff half way in the night and he's like are you still not over that yet!?

that second pic is me just staring in to infinty after her being born it makes me laugh!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00195.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 22









DSC00165.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## goddess25

I tried it for about 5 minutes in my first labour as my baby was stuck and the doctor needed to stick her hand up to find out where and why the baby was stuck... 

I hated it. It made me feel really dizzy and drunk and not fully in control or fully aware of what was going on which I know is the point..but for me I wanted to be present and fully in the situation so after 5 min it got chucked on the floor.

I never used it with my 2nd birth...my MW offered me it but I said no.


----------



## Janidog

I loved gas and air, if i could buy it in the supermarket then I would :haha:

I remember just giggling and saying to OH 'Ooh my voice sounds funny' and then laughing more


----------



## Button#

I only used it for a bit during labour but it was brilliant when I was getting stitches. I do remember talking to my OH about unicorns!


----------



## shinona

Congratulations KatieLouisa. Ivy is beautiful and your gas and air stories made me laugh so hard. I loved the stuff - can't wait for it again this time!! I ended up having an epidural but still had the gas and air. At one point I was sucking away on it and the mw asked if I was having a contraction. I said "nope, I just love this stuff!" She laughed so hard and threatened to take it off me then!


----------



## sequeena

I HATED it during the labour. I didn't get G+A until I was 7cm but it really messed with my mind (which it does with everyone). My voice got really deep and for some reason I thought I was someone else. It was really odd. Gave me a dry mouth too.

The midwives kept telling me to push and use the G&A at the same time but I felt like I couldn't breathe.

Loved it when I was being stitched though!


----------



## HellBunny

I hated it, made me throw up :/ won't be having it this time xx


----------



## ducktanian

I hated it. And I was really looking forward to it after all the things I had heard about it:thumbup: Felt sick and way too out of control so gave up on it after about 15 mins!! Tried it again for the stitches but it did nothing only dry out my throat. Think I'll give it a miss next time (hoping there is a next time!) I have heard some really funny things people have said while taking it tho. It's like they have no control whatsoever of what they are saying. Congrats on your beautiful little girl x


----------



## Gemmamuk

Gas and air made me so sick in labour they took it off me :-(
Felt like I was drunk! I also had it when I had my tooth out and it made me hallucinate - you know the scene in bed knobs and brromstivk where everything came to life - it was like that - I can vividly remember seeing my legs flying around the corner of the room and trying to feel them to check they were there, thinking 'omg I only came for a tooth out and they cut my bloody legs off!'.

I'd heard pethidine can make you paranoid but it just made me sleep.
The epidural was by far the best!!!


----------



## clarsair

I had it from 6cm - was fantastic to begin with, like the best parts of being drunk, I felt so relaxed and confident. By the time I had an epidural (at 9cm - why??) it was horrible - I felt totally out of control, on another planet and couldn't think or see straight.


----------



## Nimoo

I loved it with ds and loved it with dd, and each time didn't get it till 9cm, It does the trick for me :D


----------



## Cat_pj

I too had it late on (they didn't believe I was in established labour, ha ha well I was 8cm!) and it was wonderful. It did make me feel drunk, took the edge off enough for me to cope. Was silent throughout the contractions minus the really bad ones where I groaned a bit into the mouthpiece. 

OH is going around thinking labour/birth is easy. I tell him YEAH RIGHT it was agony I just didn't show it!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations, and what a beautiful little girl!!

I absolutely hated it. It made me feel drunk and out of control and I couldn't wait for it to wear off. Won't ever be trying it again, no matter what.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations!! I loved it, although it made me throw up everywhere at first, but I kept at it and after about 10 mins I was as high as a kite, dancing to the radio apparently!!


----------

